# Avatar: Before the Great War Main RP Thread



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

Every Story Has A Beginning

Hundreds of years before the time of Avatar Aang, the world was in chaos.
The current avatar was brash and reckless, seeking even more power than he already wielded after mastering all four elements. And so, in a desperate attempt to become the most powerful avatar ever, he took a trip to the spirit world.
And never returned
With his spirit now trapped, the avatar is unable to be reincarnated. And with the Avatar unable to keep the four nations of the world balanced, war breaks out. 
Nobody is quite sure how it all happened. Both the Fire Nation and Water Tribes attacked the Earth Kingdom in an attempt to seize more land. The Earth Kingdom requested help from the Air Nomads, but were refused. In a fit of rage the Earth King destroyed the Southern Air Temple, and so brought the wrath of the Air Benders upon them.
In time, the nations collided, and the war expanded. With much of the Earth Kingdom in ruins, refugees began pledging allegiance to the conquering nations, and so began a fight for the support of the desperate Earth Kingdom civilians.
Your story begins now. 
Who are you? Prince? Or Pauper? Loyal to your nation? Or a rebel? Do you seek the Avatar's lost spirit, an end to the war? Or do you, like so many others, see opportunity in the carnage, an opportunity for your own power to grow?
*Your Story Begins Now.*​


----------



## Alhambra (Jun 22, 2010)

Zhao took a deep breath as he walked through the lush halls of the Fire Nation palace _'Alright. Keep calm Zhao. I'm sure the Fire Lady called you here for a good reason. Probably just wants a mesage delivered. That's all. Yeah...'_.

He entered the throne room, and sitting behind a veil of flames on the iconic Fire Nation throne was the young Fire Lady Aimei. Zhao normally dull demeanour was cracking slightly under the pressure "H-hello great Fire Lady" he said, bowing before the throne "I u-understand you had a message for me to deliver".


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 22, 2010)

Kato awoke on a simple wooden platform which he built; about 90 feet high, 10 feet across and 10 feet long, in a thick tree, luscious with foliage. Kato was hidden very well by the leaves. He yawned rustling the leaves above him and rolled over onto his stomach. He slowly opened his eyes attempting to counter the sun-light.  He allowed a thought to wonder in the back of his head. ‘What was his father doing’? Kato laying flat on his stomach began to struggle his tired arms into his morning exercises. He began to push his body up and down (push-ups) strengthening his arms and toning his back muscles and chest. After 20 reps he sat up on his but and began stretching his limbs in odd positions.  Now fully awoken; he began to gather his clothing in his arms, and his throwing knives.  He walked to the edge of his platform and simply steps off. Soaring down the edge of the tree he sent a gust of air from his feet, landing in a crouch 
sending dust from his feet.  

He began his journey to a very, very small geyser where he’d wash from.  He stripped the dirty clothes from his body and stepped into the geyser; as the water washed over him he began to scrub the excessive dirt from hid body. Some time passed and he redressed in his normal attire. He threw on his hat and began his jog for the day. He started near Ba Sing Sae’s dome.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2010)

Throughout the world stories have been passed down from generation to generation as a way of remembering the events of the past or some wise piece of advice. But all these tales pale before the legend of one man. He is known by many names. The master of 8000 disciples. The prince of arrows. He who came from the island of bows. The giant-slinger. He who speaks the beast-god's tongue. Stealer of towns. The bandit king. Arjuna. 

Perched on top of a hill near the great city of Ba Sing Se was the man of many names, the Bandit King Arjuna. "There's a lot of folks out here, we-hey?" Arjuna was a man of lithe build, and though he showed signs of age his skills had not gone the slightest. With eyes of a hawk he hunted for his next prey.

"Found any yet, boss?" A bearded youth with muscular build asked Arjuna. He squat on the ground next to him, cleaning a wicked-looking broad sword.

"Yeah, I'm hungry!" Added another one, this time a young woman leaning on a bo staff. 

Arjuna had many followers, who fought aongside him in his daring raids and joined the bandit king in his legends. These two were Jeung and Yi, recent additions to his merry band that had been with him for at least a year and a half. Strong warriors, both of them, and quick on their feet too. 

"Found one kids." Arjuna stood and picked up his recurved long bow, a weapon as tall as Arjuna was that could fire shots at great distances and at an astonishing rate in the hands of a master. The bandit king pointed to an encampent west of their current location. "Judging from the tents its Fire nation, we-hey."   

Jeung and Yi groaned. This was the 4th time this month they were going after a fire nation camp. Frankly they were getting tired of the spicy cuisine they served. Arjuna though wasn't having any of their disgruntlement. " Sorry kids, they're the only ones far enough from the larger patrols that can feed all of us. Don't worry though, we'll hit earth kingdom next, we-hey. Now let's round up everyone else."

Begrudgingly they accepted Arjuna's proposal to steal from Fire nation again. At least they'd get to take some of their cool helmets.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 22, 2010)

Amongst jogging Kato began to smell something; delicious. “What the hell is that"? he expressed as he came to a halt. He bent a large wave of air towards his face; being slapped by the detectible favors in the aroma. He thought to himself for a short period of time; ‘Who would be out here so close to Ba Sing Sae? Maybe an Earth Kingdom battalion? ‘That’s when it hit him in brain ‘Fire Nation soldiers’!!!!!  Kato slowed his jog; now walking hesitantly towards the scent of food. Once he was close enough he caught sight of the camp; Brownish-red tents, soldiers with light armor on.  Kato rotated his neck and began to survey the area from a distance, trying his best to make no noise at all. He ran to a small area of trees about 50 yards away from the camp. He looked around surveying his surrounding and jumped high in to the tree and began to climb and scale it until he was perched on a thick branch peeking through the top of the leaves down at the camp. 

If Kato went in alone he could probably get out with a few minor injuries, but a few severe ones too. Though the benefits of infiltrating the camp would be quite prosperous. Kato plundered on the idea, though he felt it wasn’t wise to go in alone, yes he was an excellent fighter, but these were trained soldiers, not some wandering thief or mugger trying to make ends meet.  

Kato began to formulate a plan while keeping watch of the camp from above. He finally concluded that he’ll infiltrate once the numbers get low. He was waiting for someone to be sent out on patrol, and then he would attack. So he waited in his tree, hungry and anxious to get his hands on all the food. Since his father left he’s been eating unseasoned animals and berries. Today he’ll finally have a decent meal.


----------



## Alhambra (Jun 22, 2010)

Zhao breathed a sigh of relief, leaving the palace. The Fire Lady had been resting at the time of his arrival, and one of her advisors had given Zhao a message to deliver to the Fire Nation forces at Ba Sing Se. Orders or somesuch, Zhao really didn't care. The letter could be a recipe for Bear Pie for all he cared, so long as he got paid.

Mountin Ponzi he said "Ponzi, hut hut!" at the command, the ostrich horse named Ponzi darted off, and within minutes he was racing outside the capital, headed for Ba Sing Se. With  the way his clothing looked, he could pass off as a wanderer, rather then a member of the Fire Nation. Hopefully.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 22, 2010)

Si-shen walked out looking a the Koshi Bay. Then he turned and looked at the new built Water Tribe base. "No disrespect to Avatar Koshi, but the this Island needs a new name. Ganghai island, I believe my father would be please. Ok prepare the ship to meet with my father.  Fill it with the prizes we have earned in battle. Then give hims this report."

Si-shen paused for a moment. "Ok let me see if I can make him proud by capturing this beast." Then he began to sprint on the water to face the mighty Unagi in Combat.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2010)

Outside the city of Ba-Sing Sei, alongside a mountain path-

"Fuu... Seem's the firenation isn't giving up eh?" Fan Zhixun sits on a rock overlooking the area, he has a small bit of dried meat in his hand and begins to munch down. Another one of the reasons he was kicked out, he really liked meat. "Eh, Guess i should get moving at some point." He stood up, dried meat hanging from his mouth and stretched. "Right!" His voice was muffled by the meat he was holding onto between his teeth. Fan took hold of it, ripped the chunk off and began to chew. He really did enjoy the taste, but it also made him realize just how long he'd been out of money.

picking up his spear and sword, he headed down the mountain's path. The trip could have been made quicker if he had a glider...he could make a glider, he was taught how. He chose not too, it would be rather boring to just one in his opinion. There was something about a brisk walk that actually made you feel closer to the air. A slow breeze that rolls over you, you allow the air to move freely rather then forcing the currents around you. Somehow, he felt more in tune with the air when he was just walking rather then gliding. "Ah... To Ba sing sei then." He smiled, filled his lungs with mountain air and leaped off the side.

Sometimes, quicker was more fun.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 22, 2010)

Pyro was in his quarters getting ready for the day. He looked into his wardrobe to find his favorite clothing: a purple vest, an orange kimono and some needles to tie his hair. Slipping off his sleeping clothes, he called for a maid to come in and help him with his clothes.
"Master, Zhao, the courier, had arrived today." She said she dressed him, starting with his kimono.
"Really? What for?"
"Your sister had orders for him to send."
When did he leave?"
"Not too long before your awakening."
"What were the orders?"
"I do not know, seeming it was sent towards the forces at Ba Seng Se."

Pyro became speechless, thinking about the orders were sent towards the army. Depending on the commands, the war up there could get ugly, which wouldn't be good at all. Its bad enough the war even started, but if tensions were to rise, all hell would break loose. The stability of the nations must remain intact.

After getting dressed, he left out of his room towards the throne room. There, he sat on his throne next to his sister. 
"Good morning, Sis." He said as he sat down.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 22, 2010)

Si-shen waited but the Unagi he had heard of from the locals didn't show. Perhaps he needed to draw its attention. But before he could do anything. He saw a fin slash by him. He turned to see there it was. Then he realized that it was something else. A school of Giant Fish, hmm these are the Gaint Koi. Fine we will feed well to night. With that he lifted up with a splash and threw the closest Koi in the air a few feet. Then quickly sent two thin water waves and sliced the Koi dead. He slowly grinned, then he pulled the bloody fish slowly to shore. He did so with it in a bubble like state in the water. Then headed back to shore as fast as he could.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 22, 2010)

*Ellorian*

Ellorian had been intrigued when her commander offered her a special mission, outside the bounds of Ba Sing Se, and of utmost importance; but then, she hadn't known that the assignment would put her on the same side as a fire bender. Even if he was a deserter from that nation, Ellorian could still hear her little sister's screams as she was burned alive by the platoon of soldiers that had broken through the front-lines near the beginning of the war. But that was in the past. She couldn't change anything except for the present.

But still, camping outside of the safety of the dome in wet miserable weather, was no one's idea of fun. Especially since Ellorian was waiting for Rei to come back, with or without his precious fire bender. She had felt a bit uneasy about just letting him go--a water bender as...he was not unskilled, but he was a civilian of the Earth Kingdom, not a soldier, and it was her duty to protect him as part of the army--would stand no chance if a fire bender got serious. She should have been there.

But she was already out of Ba Sing Se, and someone had to watch their makeshift tents. Ellorian had amused herself for a few hours, building elaborate castles out of the ground and then crumbling them violently, wishing they were the Fire Palace, but it was only a diversion until her thoughts returned to Rei; the mysterious figure who had managed to convince her squadron leader that his mission would succeed and bring glory to the Earth Kingdom.

_"Soldier Ellorian, over here!" Ellorian looked up from the relatively secluded spot where she had been examining her dadao, and hurried over to her leader, snapping a salute. A man she didn't recognize stood beside him. He looked about her age, with pale skin and dark black hair--and violet eyes, which was something she had never seen before. His lax posture told her he was a civ and she glanced over him once before looking back at her commander. 

"Sir?"

As her commander explained the details of the mission, Ellorian's face grew grim. The task was obviously important--if they could divert the Fire Nation and the Water Tribes into turning against each other, two heavy opponents would be drawn away from Ba Sing Se. And if this unknown could convince her leader--a grizzled veteran who took no bullshit--that he could pull this off, then she believed it was possible.

"I accept with honor, sir!"

The trip out of Ba Sing Se had been brief and secretive; the most the two had talked had been when Ellorian opened the gateway out of the dome. It was a tricky task, making sure she didn't weaken the structure and integrity of the construction, between hauling ass outside, setting up the camp, and escorting Rei back to the dome so she could open and seal another gateway, she'd been pouring with sweat. It had been even harder to make a sort of hidden way out so Rei could get back out without an earth bender, but she had been satisfied she was up to the task. 

"Good luck," she'd told him, bent over with her hands on her knees, trying not to pant for breath. It was really, very undignified. _

And now she waited. Ellorian lay flat on the earth of the campsite, content to soak up the planet's energy and toss a pebble from hand to hand. He should be back any moment now, with or without the blasted fire bender.


----------



## Serp (Jun 22, 2010)

Nilak was leading her troops on patrol outside the walls of Ba Sing Se, she was on return from deployment in the Fire Nation and as a form of rest they allowed one of their best officers to return home and do some simple work.

But Nilak sensed not all was right in the earth kingdom, it hardly ever was. But today the giant crystal domed walls of Ba Sing Se said something to her. _Watch out _


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2010)

Three days ago...

So Remchu is walking at a brisk pace. its a wet miserable day and she finally arrives at the quiet little water village outside of   Ba Sing Se. She walks by a group of children playing in the mud and she smiles to herself. She continues on to her mothers cozy tent.

"Hiya Mother, it's been awhile we need to talk! I've been having lucid dreams and visions recently...and I've abandoned my rank and nation. I no longer want to fight as a Yu Yan Archer. I'm confused but I know there is something I should be doing"
Her mother closes the opening to the tent and lights an oil lamp and tells her daughter to sit....

Remchu's mother Mary asks her exactly what she is wearing under that cloak. Rem blushes and says "Its something new I had custom tailored right before I left the fire nation, someone owed me a favor." Her mother winces, and says "Must you wear such provocative clothing? You'll attract the wrong type of attention dear..." "Mothaar, I'm a big girl with a big bow and arrow. I can handle myself!" 

The two catch up and share a warm meal and some tea. Her mother tells her that she will help interpret the dreams and tell Rem what she needs to do next, but she will need a few odd jobs done tomorrow and on the third day she will do the necessary fortune telling. 

Day two, Remchu reluctantly gathers herbs and incense and helps around the village. She catches up with some old friends too.

Day three. Mary lights some incense. She tell Rem what her visions mean and explains to her that she is to set off on a grand journey very vaguely. That her first trustworthy companion will be a strange man who seeks out the power to change the world. He is a water bender. Mary warns Remchu that the man is located in  Ba Sing Se and to be careful. This journey will have its perils. Rem takes the fortune to heart and thanks her mother with a great big warm hug. She wishes for peace. Maybe this man will aid her in her quest? Maybe he has ties to the whereabouts of the Avatar.

She stays the night and sets off in the morning.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 22, 2010)

Si-shen sat at a table with his troops eating, fish. Then when they were full, he said alright lets go. They border on their large ship and sailed off. As they were pulling out of the bay, the Unagi shot out of the water. Then with a jet of water, he soaked the boat. Then as the water benders stop and diverted it. Then Si-shen without thinking. Jumped out of the boat and slice the Unagi across the face making it bleed. Then began to continually twist causing 20 razor thin waves slice the beast until it retreated back into the water. "I will be back for you one day." With that he bended a large wave and rode it back on the boat. 

They sailed for a half a day. Using water bending they were able to speed up the trip. They pulled into the shore where they were greeted with sheers and welcome, or thats Prince Si-shens boat. They pulled to the doc, where Si-shen's father Chief Ganghai. Hear he would present his information to the Water tribe council. Also take part in a Full Moon Battle with fellow water benders. He was glad to see his fathers mighty face.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 23, 2010)

Horo opened a flap of his tent with his hand poking his head out to see what the ruckus was all about,"And the first born has returned....don't really see the big deal though,I've had to see him all my life.",Horo said to himself with a perplexed look on his face as he exited his tent and walked over beside his father waving to his elder brother.Standing beside their father Horo grinned although he knew that his father didn't care for him much as he had taken himself out the war and preached about how we should worry more about uniting all the water tribes before worrying about a war that has nothing to do with their people to begin with.

This did not change Horo's feelings at all as he waved to his elder brother,_Father's prodigal son has returned,hehe_, he thought as he simply looked at how much his elder brother was truly loved by their people.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 23, 2010)

Si-Shen walked down the wood bridge off his large ship. He was hugged by his father and he began shaking the hands of important officials of the water tribe. Then he walked over to his brother and smiled. Sup rug-rat and tussled his hair. Then turned and look at his people. I have been gone for 9 months and have done many great things for this tribe. I have destroyed and conquered the Koshi Island and their mighty warriors! Si-shen cheer loudly. Here are our spoils! Then a cheer roared out. We brought the Giant Elephant Coy only the might Unagi Serpent feeds on. Which we happy show who is the strongest nation! He will have scare from our mighty bending for all his days. We also brought back their treasury and WINE!" As he spoke, 5 men on each side held a giant Koi carrying it down the wood latter. Then 2 men carried a chest, followed by a men holding a Koshi Warriors uniform. WE WILL FEAST TONIGHT THE RETURN OF THE PRINCE! a Tall man yelled followed by cheers of people. Then Si-shen spoke again

"But I also continued the mighty hunting tradition that our fathers taught us. That my father taught me. On my Journey I used the spear that has been passed down in my family for 100's of years to hunt many rare animals. From the mighty Earth Kingdoms Badgermole, to my water brothers to the South, powerful Arctic Hippo. With this very spear and my Water brothers help, I struck down the Monstrous Boarqpine. But my rarest and hardest kill. The one I am proud to present and give its hide to my Father. The Air Nomads, AIR BISON!" Si-Shen screamed with pride. As 10 men carried down the white hide. Then Si-Shen turned to his father with a grin and embraced his father. 
Then after cheers and pats on his back he walked back over to his brother. Pushing threw the crowd of cheers. Then he look down on his brother how have you been, Lil Brother?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2010)

Arjuna had gathered 4 of his followers for his next raid. Aside from Jeung and Yi the band he gathered also included the silent bowman Kiri and the husky strongman Jubal. He had considered adding more members of his gang, the bows of krishna, but speed was the key for this raid. 

With all of the raiders gathered they went off to attack the fire nation encampment. It was located in a flat, grassy plain far away from the fire nation's main camp. It was probably meant as a stopover for supply caravans coming from fire nation territory, or as a watchpost to protect said caravans. Either way, it would surely have a lot of resources to be plundered.

They moved stealthily through the plain, using the tall grass as cover. Jubal's size initially made it hard for him to move quietly, but after a few close calls he decided to stay back and cover their escape route. 

The fire nation encampent was fairly large, and probably had at least 2 dozen soldiers stationed there. Too much for a band of 5 to take care off, but Arjuna had plenty of tricks at hand. 

"Time to signal the boys." Arjuna said. He pointed his bow upwards and shot an arrow with a shard of red glass for a point. The glass shone brightly as sunlight passed through it before it fell back down to the ground. "Wait for it...."

A few minutes later a herd of very angry hyena rhinos stampeded pass the encampent. Only a few of the lumbering, cackling creatures went through the encampent, but that wasn't the point. The charge rattled the fire nation soldiers, with many having a hard time keeping the creatures away. 

"Do we hit them now, Arjuna?" Yi asked, eager to smack some fire nation faces. 

The bandit king placed his hand on her shoulder and grinned. "Let's go, kid."


----------



## Alhambra (Jun 23, 2010)

As Ponzi was probably one of the fittest ostrich-horses in the entire Fire Nation, Zhao was able to reach the Fire Nation ports in a matter of hours. And, with the Fire Nation having the best nautical technology (Ironic, considering they were the Fire Nation) of the four nations, Zhao was in Earth Kingdom territory in a few more hours.

Zhao rested for a few hours after that, he still had a way to go to the Fire Nation encampment. After his rest, he and Ponzi set off again, but as they neared the camp, it was evident something was wrong. All the flashing lights, the loud crashing sounds...The telltale sounds of battle. He halted Ponzi at a nearby ridge, seeing the Fire Nation soldiers under attack by a group of Earthbending bandits "Well, that's a problem" Zhao mumbled to himself, watching the battle.


----------



## dark0 (Jun 23, 2010)

(OOC: everyone has the same color as me >_>, also wrote this late at night, not my best work.)

*Some long hours ago* Rei and RemChu

Rei walks the dirty streets of a water tribe town that is slowly having the rebels pushed out; a great place to hunt for mercenaries. He walks the streets asking for rouge fire benders and especially asking anyone with a weapon. He slips by asking in a whisper among the busy crowds of soldiers trying to assemble a breaking military building. Three soldiers corner him amongst the crowds, ?Word on the street is your looking for some fire benders in our village. What do you have to say about that?? Rei slowly puts his hand to his back pocket and pulls out an ID that shows himself as a water tribe soldier. ?Please step aside; I am a special ops hunter I?m taking down fire bending mercenaries and fire nation soldiers alike.? The guards were caught off guard and impressively dumbfounded by the professional nature about the water tribe.

?Okay uh, so have you found anyone?? Rei looked down and hummed to hide his thinking of someone he could lead away the enemy with disguised as him thinking of suspicious people. He points to a shadowy figure in a dark straw hat. ?He is a little shady but I haven?t found anyone truly radical, but you should always be on high alert from fire benders.? He put a dark tone in his voice to try and ward away questions, stunning the soldiers then taking one automatic-reflex question to scare them away worked too easily, soon every soldier in town knew him to be a friendly face.

After about a day of asking around he had no takers. Some shady kid walking up to people wasn?t the most appealing, so he learned from his mistakes. Out of the corner of his eye he saw a suspicious overcoat and he had a bow on his back. Rei darted through the crowds laying low and jumping in and out of people?s way. Upon further inspection it was a girl, even better. ?Excuse me, are you a bender?? He asked in a small voice. She couldn?t resist the younger kid, he was older than he let himself off as but she replied too quickly. ?Sure.? He stood tall and tightened his voice but kept it innocent. ?Do you have loyalties to any country?? She wasn?t surprised but she didn?t know what to think of this kid, especially his lovely violet eyes that brought an air of mystery around him. She sternly replied, ?No.? He got all the crap out of the way and came straight to a point, ?are you a fire bender?? She quickly replied, ?Yes.? And he dealt the final question... ?Would you help me hold back the nations trying to destroy the helpless earth kingdom??

She paused in shock that such a kid would appear before him. She had to reply as it was one of her first jobs, ?I would, but it would have to be for a cause and how much would you pay me?? She sternly came forward with her terms then he replied strongly, ?I have to go to Ba sing se and retrieve items for my siege on the fire and water nations, I shall pay you there. This is to help the earth kingdom in its struggle and down the road help create peace for EVERYONE.? He dramatically reached his hand out to her through the crowd and leaded her by his side. ?Shall we go?? She nodded her head thinking that just maybe he could be the one her mother talked about, fairly unbelievable that this, kid, would change anything in this world.
*
Present: *

Rei walks into an old ghetto store, its walls are pretty beaten up but the merchandise is in top shape, the ideal store. He picks up a couple long bars of tattered plywood and a few generic masks. ?Yeah, some of these look pretty professional, Hehe.? He picks up a bottle of water in a gourd and pays for everything before heading out. He runs down the streets after he gets hold of the tricky plywood in both of his hands. He doesn?t have the greatest body but he can sprint until the wall at least. But for one last thing he walks into a clothing store after stopping his jog with a strong foot that changes his direction. He walked in and went to the girls section, he had to pick out something that His soldier friend could wear, clothes are very loose in this day and age so he could easily overestimate and it would fit. He picked up a reddish brown full body garment that didn?t look anything like earth kingdom clothing.

He walked to the edge of ba sing se where a high ranking officer handed him the report of his crucial key to making his plan come in fruition; The weather. He Headed out of Ba sing se through the Hole that Ellorian made in the wall, she was in camp occupying herself with a small few things. He walked over to her as she greeted him with an extremely intrigued look at all the various items he was now carried, ?So where is the fire bender?? ?She is outside the city, I?ll call her once you do what I tell you.? rei put down the plywood and handed her the clothes. Not wanting to part with her clothes, ?What is this?? He smiled and said, ?These are your drifter clothes. You wouldn?t be wearing an earth kingdom uniform into enemy territory.? 

Her throat clenched, his words whispered by as she thought of being in a crowd of those fire nation pigs, she couldn?t stomach the thought! ?Look at my clothes, they are completely objective.? ?HEY, What?! I?m going into a fucking fire nation camp?!? A little shocked his posture swayed backward, he stepped back and tried to reassure her. ?We aren?t going to be in with the people, we?ll be on the mountain near a camp.? ?How are we getting in?? ?Ah, you leave that to me and put those clothes on and this mask.? He tossed over one of the masks, it had two red spikes that shot out over the eyes and it had blood dripping down from the top.


----------



## ANDROIDDD (Jun 23, 2010)

Kato was distracted by a shining red light in the sky. "What the hell is that"? He tried to focus back on the fire nation camp and relized a herd of hyena rhinos were crashing passs and a few throght the camp. If Kato was to reap the erichments of the fire nation he'd do it now. He swiftlly slid down the trunk of the tree and paused. He took a deep breathe and counted his knives. He threw his hat on adn began to shift the air decreasing the resitance around his body for maximum speed. He rotated his neck until it cracked the...... _BOOM!!_ He threw himself in a sprint heading for encampment. On the way he flashed straight pass a large bulky man and came upon a group of unsightlly fellows. He then approached from their behind and leapt over them; Kato soared about 15 feet in the air and distance being 20 feet. He landed inches inside the encampment.

As most of the guard were busy with the rhinos Kato took advantage and ran further innto the camp. He eventually ran into two guards, he hesitated non assuming they were benders. They raced towards Kato; One with twin Dao swords, another with a spear. Kato quickly sent two knives flying through the air hitting one in the center of the chest; immediate drop. The other with the dao swords blocked them; he was swift. Kato headed straight for the next guard; he planted his feet. Kato rushed to the guard with incredible spped then slid through the guards legs picking up his throwing knives. He then, still sliding threw the knife at the back of the dao sword guards neck; DIRECT HIT.
He quickly retrieved his items adn shift through the guards pockets and recieved; two bags of coins, 2 scrolls, and a key. He begean running into vacant tents, he would do this until anyone noticed him and not the rhinos.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 23, 2010)

For the while, Pyro just simply sat at his throne. In truth, he forgot why he went there in the first place, he wanted to ask his sister about the message sent to the forces in the Earth Kingdom, but decided not to ask. So far, the castle has been having visits after visits, which would be expected since this is wartime. 

Completely bored, he decided to step out of the castle for awhile and walked out the throne room. Guards who heard of his trip began walking with him, but he told them to stay put. The streets of the city was bustling, as expected for a large kingdom, with most of its attention focused on him. People greeted him with smiles, of course this would be the first time most of them have seen the beloved brother of Lady Aimei walking out in the streets on leisure. But... he didn't know what he was to these people. They look towards him and his sister as a "hope" to gain power, but is that really hope? What would they gain from taking the Earth Kingdom's territory? Really, he didn't know, he couldn't fathom having to take someone else's stuff just for the sake of getting it. Its true that he use to be a thief as well, but he was poor and starving, he only did it for survivalt. However, this, what Fire Nation was doing to the Earth Kingdom, was wrong. Of course, if he was to say these things out loud, it would affect the popularity of his sister, so he dares not say them. But all he wished for was for the war to end before the Fire Nation suffers from it.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 23, 2010)

Knocking away his brother's hand with a smile as he shook his head in a way to fix his messed up hair getting it out of his eyes."It is good to see you again brother!",Horo said before his brother began his long speech.

Horo was one who didn't mind hunting,but he disapproved on how his brother attacked the Kyoshi.Looking up to Ganghai, Horo wondered what his father and brother found so great about taking part in a war that had nothing to do with them.
*
"how have you been, Lil Brother?"*Si-Shen had inquired,"I've been good brother,mostly just trying to plead to our father on how we should return to our homeland and not take place in this war at all.But I see you've went and taken down another nation's land as well as happily pillage them.Yet I have to ask why the homeland of an avatar?!Have you no respect?"


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 23, 2010)

Si-shen looked back at his brother. "The home of the Avatar huh, ha. He is long gone this is now a world of Benders. This worthless Earth Nation, has chosen this path. They didn't moderate their own soldiers, they let them abuse smaller towns. Most town and villages where happy for us to deliberate them from the Earth Kingdom. Father takes less taxes and offers them, more safety.  The Earth Kingdom thought that they were invincible, but when the Fire Nation first attack. It was our father who saw that we had to join this fight. If we hadn't the Fire Nation would have all of the land of the Earth nation, then they would have turned on the Air Benders. With all of the funds from their newly conquer land we would be at their mercy. Don't you see that our father has made our nation strong? We have protected the world from complete Fire Nation rule? War is not a happy time, but look we can enjoy the spoils. We have won, we can just moderate our land and make sure that the Fire Nation doesn't take Ba-Sing-Sa. If they were to they would have enough power to fight us once again. But I will gladly go to battle if our father tells me to. But I am talking to much. LET'S COOK THESE 50 FEET FISH, DRINK THE SWEET WINE OF THE KOSHI PEOPLE AND FEAST. "

Then he turned back to his brother here and handed him a package. "They are the metal gauntlets that the a bandit lord wore. He was quite powerful, with them. You are still doing doing hand to hand combat right? Or did you quit? Oh and those are real dimonds, the metal is strong and will stop almost any weapon.  Happy Birthday sorry I missed it. With that he walked up to the great hall. Where a huge table for 100+people could sit.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2010)

It seemed that for this tale Arjuna had to share the spotlight with a stranger. Whoever this stranger was he was fast and agile, and had already taken down 2 fire nation soldiers. The Bandit King decided he liked this man, but he wasn't about to lose to a youngster like him. 

Arjuna fired 2 shots towards a pair of fire nation soldiers a dozen meters away. He shot another one in the arm, and another recieved a shot to the throat. "Jeung, Yi, get the food!"


----------



## Alhambra (Jun 23, 2010)

Zhao sighed, seeing the camp was suffering from a two-pronged attack "Thanks for making my job harder guys" he said aloud. He had to deliver these orders somewhere if he wanted to get paid. Checking his map he smirked to himself "Ah. Another one a few miles from here". He rolled the map up and placed it back in his bag.

"Hut hut!" he yelled, and Ponzi responded by squawking and rushing through the war-torn camp "Don't mind me! Just cutting through!" Zhao yelled, hoping to avoid having his head cleaved off by flying rocks, or turned to ash by a stray fireball.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 23, 2010)

*Ellorian*

As Rei approached the camp, Ellorian stood up and brushed the remaining dirt off her uniform. He carried some supplies he must have picked up on his trip, and one item in particular caught her eye?a rather shapeless full body outfit. _I pity whomever wheres that,_, she thought, before focusing her attention back on Rei.

*?Where's the firebender??* Rei waved off the question and gave her the garment she had previously dismissed. She was wearing that? Really? *?What is this??* Rei's answer sent a dagger of ice down her back and Ellorian resisted the urge to recoil. *?I'm going into a fucking Fire Nation camp??* He stumbled backward, taken by surprise by her fury, but Ellorian didn't really care; not until he explained she wouldn't be going into the camp proper. That was a small mercy, at least. He tossed her one of the masks and she held it gingerly by two fingers before sighing heavily. 

*?Give me a moment,*? she said, barely keeping her tone neutral, and ducked into the tent, changing as quickly as she could. The outfit was closer fitting than she had thought on first guess, and she tied the belt around her waist with reluctance. Filthy Fire Nation clothes. She adjusted the mask over her eyes and climbed back out feeling like a traitor.

Rei set off for where the fire bender must be waiting, and Ellorian followed. They walked in silence for fifteen minutes before coming across a small clearing where a girl stood waiting for them. Ellorian was suddenly relieved at the amount of skin her outfit covered because well...the fire bender's outfit didn't even leave the imagination to the imagination. Ellorian coughed and stood slightly to the left and behind Rei. Whatever he wanted to tell this girl, it was none of her business. She was a soldier. She followed orders, and hopefully those orders would spill Fire Nation blood.


----------



## dark0 (Jun 23, 2010)

Rei was met with _RemChu_ and it was a good sign that she had stayed, well it didn't much matter, an earth bender can break a moutain all the same, but the real slaying had to be brought on by trickery. "Gather round, girls." His very soul smiled being surrounded by two beauties, but appearances are deceiving. They only had 3 hours max to destroy the main drill city threatening Ba sing se. 

Ellorian was a little sheepish, She obviously hated the fire nation and their vicious tactics and heavy machinery. "RemChu is a deserter of the fire nation's group of elite snipers. I hope you can get along, doubtful! But she shall carry this plywood to the water village and scout out the routes that the patrol takes, if anyone is on to you, make an excuse and use your charm. But try not to get caught." He Caught himself thinking they truly wouldn't get along and tried to make it as simple as possible. He threw RemChu a tiny wad of cash for her troubles.

Now that he was done with her, he could take Ellorian straight into the fire village. He walked with her over to the fire nation base and during the travel he explained the basic plan to her, "You are RA that must be your name for this mission, and mine is Lelouche. We must deceive them and I do all the talking just don't make eye-contact with the soldiers and don't move around, if You must then you can sway naturally." Three soldiers were on patrol and spotted rei, at that moment ellorian thought that it was a bad idea trying to get inside the base, they were already in trouble by the guards seeing them.

Rei calmly twisted his pocket toward the enemy and pulled out his ID. She thought he was a complete moron saying he was from the earth kingdom! A flame then burst from his hands and he held them up to the guards. The guards somehow let him walk right past with his little fire bending which confused the hell out of her, she thought he was a water bender, he must be extremely skilled to have pulled it off. Especially his opposite element as well!

They passed by the guards and she quietly asked him in tense hateful voice, "how did you just fire bend?.!"  He quickly shushed her before telling her the crucial part of the entire plan. "This is your day, You will do nothing but listen to me, you may not speak. This is your greatest mission, once this is complete you will be a hero of the earth kingdom and once this landslide is complete earth benders shall rule every mountain top! Once you get on that mountain you will practice lightning bending stances, but you will actually be earth bending, you were chosen for this mission because you are skilled and you can earth bend subtly. You must not shake the ground but you must loosen it so that when the storm comes, the mountain's side will crumple." She was shocked that she had to earth bend without making a noise and then create a landslide big enough to kill the fire bending camp. She then figured out what the mask was for as her face couldn't hide the surprise that had to befall her.

That went straight past the main gate by climbing up the mountain without a hitch as the old patrol guards practically let them into their base with rei's fierce and fake fire nation accent. Not a soul watched them as rei told them how fatal lightning bending can be, shooting electricity through your heart and all. Ellorian started earth bending and the ground shook as she stirred up the bottom with her fierce moves, they moved up the mountain and she took a short break to feel the structure of the ground. She then used some finishing moves to fully let the bedrock breath and let the coming water seep through. Rei looked back over their mountain and watched the clouds come rolling in covering the horizon. 

"Go to that girl RemChu and break up that plywood into chucks that can pierce through roofs and skin. I will stay here and when I enter the water village she will fire flaming arrows into the village and they will freak out. Then you will use your earth bending and launch those burning pieces of plywood into the streets to set massive fires. Also take this money with you and give it to her." "Also! Go around the hills after you make your strike and hide under some rocks or keep moving, in two days meet me in the inner ring of Ba sing se, your commander should know about it." He tossed a big amount of money to the soldier he thought she was nice and they specially selected her for trustworthiness, but he couldn't shake his paranoia. He was glad he remembered to tell them to go around the moutain, all he could do was hope they came through and got away safely.

Rei walked up to the soldiers without his partner and approached the fire nation soldiers. "Please come with me, a storm is coming and my lightning bender in training has to be preserved. The water benders may strike seeing as how big the storm is." One soldier almost went against the crowd and laughed at him, while the others turned to him in shame. We just got out of a war and you think they will attack the fire nation? Rei's face tightened with seriousness and his voice came more fierce than his usual fake accent. "While you think that the water tribe is going to rain ice and take this rain and kill you with it. You must have never found a water bender in the rain where they have an unlimited supply of water raining from the sky."

A big pause embarrassed the man but he reassured him, "We are just keeping watch and I'll get a close look, just light a fire or something in the cabin, we're going to." They all briskly walked out of the city and Rei put on a blue mask to "trick the water tribe." "You guys will stay here and I'll check out the city up close but they might be on high alert, so if they come after you, leave everything and call reinforcements to the base."

Rei ran into The water tribe village moving around the hill so the fire benders can't see, but in the mean time... He looked inside and a flaming arrow struck the top of a roof. YES He ran inside the city and started yelling out to the people, with a slouch in his run. *"The fire nation is attacking!!"* More arrows came flying out of a hill striking roofs and burning the city down. The water benders were frantic to put out the fires. *"IT'S TOO LATE!"* He ran up to the head soldier as he got into a fighting stance, rei stopped and ripped his mask off and too the ground. He whipped water out of his gourd and doused a building behind him and pulled out his ID, "Please! I'm a special agent." The fire was still spreading rapidly as the chucks of plywood flew into the air and set the entire village on fire.

*"The Leader of the water tribe sent me here to make sure the fire nation made no offensive advances against us! BUT NOW WE STRIKE! THE TOWN IS LOST AND WE GO TO BATTLE!"* He inspired the others and used his hands to strengthen the message he sent into the air. *"THERE IS A STORM COMING! AND WITH WATER BEHIND US! NOTHING CAN STOP US!!!"* The soldiers started taking up weapons as rei and the commander ordered the troops to keep in a uniform and spread out position as they march through the balistas. "Come with me commander, we have to get reinforcements as your troops charge." "Yes. Sojiro! Your in charge! TO VICTORY!!"

Rei was on a different horse than the commander but he fell back a tad, "I'm not completely familiar with your terrain. Please lead the way." Which was a blatant lie. He sat forward on the horse more so he could water bend out his grappling hook. He caught the water with both hands as his leg pocket was forced open. He his one hand spun the water in place which his right hand whipped around the grappling hook, it made a small noise that swiftly got louder. He threw the hook and used the water inside the speed up the hook and ever so subtly guide it to his chest. GGAAAAAAAH! The hook dug into his chest and he was pulled back by the rope that was tied in a knot around the horse's midsection over the minute they road behind the gulch, and forced off by the horse who left him in the dust.

Rei bended a second hook out of his pant pocket as the commander was stuck in the chest and fell off of his horse. He swung up the hook and it sped down toward the commanders neck as he was stunned and could only manage to create a veil of water as a shield from the broken water drum on his back... His blood squirted over the hook as he continued to bend an ice shield that could have saved him from the second swing. Another violent squirt painted the ice as Rei froze the water covering his back into a sled of ice that kept his blood nicely for the time being. Passed out the commander just laid in a pool of blood from which Rei covered his icy message of the fire nation's symbol; that showed them what would happen if they didn't back down. He took the hook out of his squishy neck with his water bending and then cleaned it of blood, he then road his horse off toward the water tribe's camp and jump down, breaking his fall with excess water. Huff, huff, time to get back home. *sigh*


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 24, 2010)

Si-shen sat down on the right to his father. His brother Horo sat down to the left like they had since they were little. But their mother would normally sit on the throne next to his. But it was empty for this was a meeting of men. They ate the fish he and his team brought back and then drank wine. Si-shen told his and his teams stories. The men cheer and laughed for about an hour. When everyone was full, they watch waterbenders show their skills. Then it was time for the mighty leaders of this tribe to discuss. Though they would all happy go behind Chief Ganghai at anytime, no matter their opinion. They began to discuss the war, Chief Ganghai sat silently listening. Si-shen stood up and gave them a similar speech he gave Horo. After he finish he lower his voice, raised his goblet to the Water Tribes mighty symbol of water. "TO THE WATER TRIBE!,....... I believe in this war and the spoils and warriors we have gained....Now does anyone agree?" The room was silent as Si-shen still standing turn to his brother. What will you remain silent? The one who preaches against our father's war? What do you have to say brother?  Then Si-shen downed his glass and sat down wait for his brother reply.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 24, 2010)

Ba Sing Sei

A man wearing a red head band and a red jacket strolls through the town, two spears strapped to his back, "Wow I sure am glad that this place is still alive and kicking," he says taking a look around, "The Earth Kingdom will need it as it's core for revival after I save it."

"I suppose the other nations will be good to go...But the Air Nomads did kind of lose their Southern Air Temple..." he says rubbing his chin, "I guess I'll have to help them rebuild. It's doable," he says with a nod.

"Yep, Tetsu the Great Savior of the Four Nations...Really needs to get to work," he says rubbing the back of his head. He sighs, "It's going to be a long journey..."

*Else where in Ba Sing Sei...*

A man dressed in traditional Earth Kingdom soldiers clothes stands before the great city, "Ba Sing Sei...All that we have left..."

He turns back to a muscular man with sloppy hair, "Ganseki, you are all we have left to protect the last bit of pride that the Earth Kingdom has," he shakes his head, "But don't worry...We've trained you to be the very best. Despite with the Queen may think, this project will save our Nation...You are the Ultimate Weapon."

Ganseki steps into the light and takes a deep breath, never taking his eyes off of the city, "I will bring the Earth Kingdom back where it belongs...The top."


----------



## Damaris (Jun 24, 2010)

*Ellorian; Ba Sing Se*

It was two days after Rei's plan, and Ellorian still couldn't shake the feeling that maybe she had done something terribly wrong. Murdering civilians--didn't that make her the same as the people who had killed her little sister? But if it was for the glory and revival for the Earth Kingdom, it had to be right. _It_ had to be.

Sighing, she pushed the troublesome thoughts out of her head and continued walking down the street. Her Earth Solider uniform was folded up in her pack, but she hadn't yet changed out of the burnt umber outfit that Rei had provided for her. She'd hoped the choice of clothing would make her more recognizable to him when they met back up in the market, but now, surrounded by people, she was only exhausted.


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 24, 2010)

"Hmm?",Horo looked up to his brother after patting his mouth of any leftovers from his fish,"'Our father's war'?Oh you must mean the pointless fight we are in!Yea...can't say I care for it much as it does nothing but cause casualties for our people.",Horo said as he lifted his goblet."To the water tribe indeed brother-",he gulped down his wine before turning to his brother,"-but it not having much to do with us doesn't sit well with your imperialistic goals,huh?No of course not because your so ready to fight that you'd try and win a bending fight in the desert!You see brother after how I witnessed many of our people dying in this war I realized,the people who were killing our tribe was ourselves for going to this war.Earlier you spoke of how we need to not let this land be taken,but I wonder brother what exactly do WE gain from land?!We are waterbenders,not LANDBENDERS!This does nothing for us except allow us to say we defeated the other kingdoms!In my opinion we'd be better off fortifying our three tribes and preparing them for an attack while we stay to ourselves and flourish while the rest fall cause of their greed...but what do I know?I'm just the foolish little brother,right?I apologize for wanting nothing more then true peace for our FATHER'S land,instead of our 'Father's' war!",Horo stated looking towards his brother to his father who sat like a statue,"And thank you for the gauntlet's...",with that Horo excused himself from the tent and walked off leaving the camp into a desolate area.


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 24, 2010)

Si-shen grinned a little "My brother doesn't understand the world. He was to spoiled as a child, he thinks that we can just magically make ourselves stronger. He doesn't understand that we need money to do the thing he purposed. Well now after these years of war, we have money. We have conquer  the second richest kingdom in all of the Earth Kingdoms. My fathers greatest victory over Omashu. After that we were able to build a powerful navy that the fire nation had to fear. We have done thousands of wonderful things for this nation. Yes we have lost many of our people, but I would die if it meant making us stronger. As I know all the ones who died felt. We are not a nation or kingdom.  But a tribe of brothers, it is what makes us strong. That we all know that we are brothers. But loss has happen but the rewards have made us strong. We have gain 1000s of warriors that join our ranks after we occupied there homes. We now collect taxes on our conquered kingdoms. We are becoming richer and more powerful. We are great but now that I have you ear my brothers. I have an idea, with my father approval. I could lead my team to the Fire nations main navy base. On a full moon, we could destroy it and steal a few of their giant metal ships. It would be a mighty blow to them. But this is also not the time for that, enjoy the feast I wish to have a talk to my brother before heading to bed." With that he patted his father on the shoulder then walked our of the large tent. He couldn't find Horo, so he decided to head to his tent. When he enter the tent to he turn on the light to find a small white fluffy Polar leprod puppy. Si-shen grinned as he played with the cub. Hmm... it seems to be a gift from my father. Hello, from now on I will call you Brewser.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2010)

Taishen, the current Queen of the Earth Kingdom, sat in thought.

The war was not going well. Only luck (or was it fate?) kept them alive now, with the other nations too busy fighting amongst themselves to turn to her once power nation and strike he crippling blow. The reprieve was only temporary though; soon Fire Lady Aimei would reach the walls of Ba-Sing-Se, and perhaps overrun them. 

She could not allow this to happen.

One of her handmaidens, a girl named Daiyu, spoke to her through the door to her private chambers. "M'lady? A man requests an audience with you."

Taishen ground her teeth together. It was always like this. People assumed they could come in and speak to her. They had no idea how precious her time was, how close to the brink of collapse their city was. "Who is he? Where is he?"

Daiyu entered the room, bowing respectfully. She wore a simple dress, colored in the soft greens and browns of the Earth Kingdom, and her long hair was gathered in a bun. "M'lday, the man is a citizen calling himself Rei. He claims to have laid waste to both a Fire Nation camp and a Water Tribe one, and wishes to speak to you about soldiers.

Taishen frowned. Her scouts had told her about the destruction of two of the camps surrounding Ba-Sing-Se, but she had not expected Earth Kingdom interference. She stared at the black wall in front of her for a few moments before smiling. "Very well. Send him in. I would very much like to meet this Rei."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2010)

Fan The Airbender-

Slowly falling down the side of the mountain, Thank you air bending, Fan does this by forcing out an air current in front of him to slow momentum. He spots a continuation of the road about twenty feet from where he jumped and lands on the ground with a thud! Sure, he merely jumped twenty feet down, but he' preferred the road on this side of the mountain, as it would avoid the Fire nation's sight. "This is going to be a long trip." Fan rubbed the back of his head and began to walk down the road, this time in a more sane method.

it was hours before he finally reached the bottom and could make his way towards Ba-sing sei. "Phew, now i can take a breather for a second." He sat down on a rock and took off a boot, shaking out a few rocks, then taking off the other and shaking out the rocks. "How i get them in there, i don't know." He put his boots back on, tied them back and stood up. Giving his rear end a quick brush to get the dirt off he drew his spear. "Time for a little training." 

Fan held the spear in his right hand, moved his right foot forward a step and his left foot back, he grabbed the spear with his left hand and crouched. Taking a breath and listening for the wind, he charged forward with great speed. The air bending around him and reducing friction, Fan leaps and spins his body, the blade following at a slight angle. The wind flows around the spear creating a circle around his body, Fan' then drops down and the air explodes outward in all directions with great force. The dirt is sent flying in a cloud and he steps back. 

"Yeah, That's good." He nodded, proud of his work. Most airbenders are peaceful, their bending style trying to match the airs. They are vegetarians and use their techniques for defense with minor offense. But Fan is a free spirit, he chooses to use the air how the air should be use. Wind is calm and refreshing, but also strong and devastating. Anyone caught in a storm knows the power of the wind, it can send straw through brick, cart through house. The wind is something that is un-tamable and wild, but peaceful and content. Much like fire, it can be peaceful or destructive. 

The Air nomads didn't respect Fan's choices, he was kicked out. "But the wind can't be stopped, no matter what." He placed the spear back on his back and began to run towards Ba-sing sei. His body in full speed, the wind rushing past him. He was free, truly free and it was wonderful.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2010)

Ba Sing Sei

Tetsu strolled through the town, hands behind his head as he thought about what his first course of action should be, "Hm, lets see...The Earth Nation sure is beaten up...But if I help them get back on their feet they could make this whole war thing even worse."

He rubbed his temples, "This saving the world thing is harder than it sounds..." as he walks forward, eyes closed and rubbing his temple he bumps into a patrolling Earth Kingdom soldier. 

"Oh hey there pal, sorry about that. Too busy thinking about saving the-" but the earth soldier cuts him off, "Who the hell are you? Those clothes...There's no way your from Ba Sing Sei," he raises his fists in an earthbending ready position, "So you must be a foreign intruder..."

Tetsu holds up his hands, "Hold on buddy, you don't wana' do that," he says reaching out towards him, "Don't touch me ya' little shrimp," he says stomping his foot and causing a pillar of earth to shoot right at Tetsu. 

He flips backwards to avoid it and draws his dual spears, "Hey! There's people here! What the hell do you think your doing!" he says dashing forward, spears outward. The soldier makes a protective wall and Tetsu's spears crash right into them.

"Idiot..." he says as he feels the force of the spears hit, "VIOLENCE ISN'T THE ANSWER!" he shouts from behind him, slamming his fist into his back and slamming him up against his own wall. 

"WE NEED TO LEARN TO SOLVE THIS PEACEFULLY!" he says unloading punches into the man, "OR WE'LL NEVER END THIS WAR!" he says finally slamming him into the wall, causing it to collapse. He takes a deep breath, "Now do you understand?" he asks the unconscious man, "Oh...Well I'm sure he got the message. Right people?"

He looks around but they're all backing away in fear, "HELP! SOMEONE HELP!" they all shout running around frantically, "Oh no..."


----------



## dark0 (Jun 27, 2010)

*An hour ago*

Rei trekked through the lively upper ring town that was surprisingly brimming with trade, and steam… Rei started thinking about the new outrageous hot spring that’s created so much attention, but no time for fickle things as he had to fetch a beautiful woman then win over another. Rei start contemplating what could go wrong, “I think she would be happy for me turning attacking nations against each other.”

He spotted Ellorian waiting for him in the crowded plaza, she had recently gotten a change of attire but rei was swept up in anxiety from his political affairs. “Follow along I have to think on this until we get there.” A little confused she frowned at his inability to inform her, much unlike his fairly well planned out attack schemes. “Okay…” They both walked up to the brilliant palace with green designs waving throughout the building and marking the various decorative pillars that lined the building. Rei’s mind immediately shifted to battle and how the pillars could become anti siege spears or cover for expert earth benders taking their position, and if was ever in trouble he could water-bend his way out with the palace mote guiding his way.


*Present:*

After having Ellorian wait outside and be forced to wait for approval, he walked into the grand hall that had great space for many a guest to dine, but he was dazing off; seating high ranking officers all in one place could have the whole kingdom brought down in a swift blow. He was nervous and mindlessly walked up to the line to acknowledge the queen with a knee bow, and then he lifted his head with gleaming aspiration in his eyes. He announced himself with valor; “I am Rei, it is the greatest honor to meet you. I have requested this meeting so that I may speak politics and war with you.” She wasn't extremely surprised but for a kid to come in and announce himself as the one who destroyed two villages of opposing nations, was rather odd.



“As I’m sure you’ve heard of; is my feat of destroying two villages at once, and the only thing I gave to those slaughtered warriors, was my face. I infiltrated a fire nation base and earth bended the ground so that when the rain came, the ground would be swept into a mudslide. I then had the water tribe village attack them by burning down their village and inspired them to attack, whilst the rain poured to give them the advantage against a larger group. I have many tactics of this nature and wish to teach them to a specific stealth group; such as mudslides, keeping mountain areas to earth benders by having them roll deathly rocks down onto enemy troops, and my latest invention, the earth ballista; which takes a bolt made of rock and fires it from a giant bow by having the user pull back the rope with earth bending. A abide earth bender could fire rocks at high speed and never run out of ammunition and possibly keep a position held for days. Appling these tactics to Ba sing se’s wall is the first thing I desire to keep this great kingdom alive. 

I also wish to create a special mountain task force that can take over and guard expanding earth kingdom areas from the mountain tops where they can easily throw rocks down a hill at speeding pace.”



He was finally finished with his rant and ready to intercept questions from the queen, but it would be difficult to face such a famous person, but his confidence was high from his great speech. But he had his banking system ploy as an ace up the hole if she dismissed his tactics, he stood his guard as the queen was pondering all this information when her writer had made note of everything that he had said, he had his own copy of the speech. He wasn’t going to lose, ever.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Taishen*

Taishen smiled. The boy was younger than she had expected, but that was no large cause of surprise. She was younger than most citizens of the Earth Kingdom would've liked, but that had never stopped her. Why should this boy be any different?

His description of his attack of the two camps was fairly interesting, but far more important were his suggestions for the defense of Ba-Sing-Se. The boy was bright, but naive; at least, that was what Taishen was banking on here.

He suggested "earth ballistas" a special mountain based fighting force, and a stealth group. His use of turning the factions surrounding Ba-Sing-Se were also interesting. Yes, this boy was useful. Or at least, his _ideas_ were.

As the boy finished his speech, Taishen smiled. "Well, you have certainly proven to be a masterful strategist, have you not? Most boys your age could only dream of such a feat, and yet here you are, standing in front of the Earth Queen after having accomplished it." She stood, bowing to him and still smiling. "Your ideas are excellent and your desire for troops are certainly justified. I'll run these plans by my generals and give you all them men you need for the job. You've certainly earned it. My handmaidens will escort you to your room, where you will find food, clothes, and a bed. Please, make yourself at home."

Several of the queens handmaidens entered and escorted Rei out of Taishen's chambers. Only moments later, several Earth Kingdom Generals entered the room via a difference entrance.

"Di you get all that?" Taishen asked. turning to one of the men.

"Every last bit m'lady. I'll write up the orders for the improvements on the wall, and send for the men right away. Who did you wish to command the force?"

"Commander Jeong. He was with reconnaissance originally, correct? He should do nicely."

"Excellent m'lday."

"Now go. I have a letter to write."

As the men filed out of the room, Taishen pulled out a pen.

_To the esteemed Fire Lady Aimei..._

*Rei's Quarter's*

Rei's borrowed room was large and extravagant, complete with a bedroom larger than some houses Rei had seen. The walls were covered in rich tapestries and Rei could order anything he could imagine simply by speaking to one of the handmaidens stationed outside. 

However, no sooner had he entered the room than someone entered behind him. One of the Queen's handmaidens, her hair was pulled into a tight bun and she looked very worried, grabbing Rei by the arm. "Sir, please. My name is Daiyu, and you must leave."


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 28, 2010)

A raven eagle soared through the sky as it made it's way to Horo."What could this be?",Horo wondered as he extended his arm allowing the bird to perch itself on the forearm of the boy as he carefully took the parchment from the bird and headed back to his tent at camp.

Once Horo had reached his tent he began to read the letter,"a camp has been...attacked?!",he bellowed furiously as his grip tightened on the paper and began heading towards his father's tent ending up in a run."Father one of our camp's has been attacked!",he yelled as he handed him the piece of paper.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2010)

*Chief Ganghai*

The Chief of the Water Tribe was in the middle of his meditations when his son burst into the room. Most people didn't think Ganghai was the type to meditate, but his father had taught him at an early age that it was the easiest way to master waterbending.

When Horo burst in yelling, the small blob of water Ganghai had been bending lost shape and fell to the ground. Ganghai sighed and counted to five. He loved his boys to death, but they could be incredibly oblivious.

"Horo, I'm well aware there was an attack on a base near Ba-Sing-Se, and I've already ordered reinforcements be sent to the area." He looked up at his son and arched an eyebrow. "Perhaps however, since you seem to be so interested, you will volunteer to lead the forces yourself."


----------



## dark0 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Rei's Quarter's*
> 
> Rei's borrowed room was large and extravagant, complete with a bedroom larger than some houses Rei had seen. The walls were covered in rich tapestries and Rei could order anything he could imagine simply by speaking to one of the handmaidens stationed outside.
> 
> However, no sooner had he entered the room than someone entered behind him. One of the Queen's handmaidens, her hair was pulled into a tight bun and she looked very worried, grabbing Rei by the arm. "Sir, please. My name is Daiyu, and you must leave."



He was weary of all the accolades given to him by the queen, he?s learned at a young age that beauty only goes so far. Her show was overdone but he could imagine her breath being taken by his great feats. His confidence was high but under it all he was insecure. He looked around the hallway which had fancy d?cor from wall to wall, his stomach was grumbling unbearably with nervousness, he had never been to such a place and taking it all in made him shake. He struck a stark confidence that burned his fear out of necessity, his gut still hurt him and he was still to be cautious. 

He looked around throughout the hallway; he wasn?t being watched by any but the one maiden in front of him. Normally it would be fun to play spy, but he was in a serious position, so training his vigilant eye rattled his even almost full stomach. He got to the fancy room and laid on the wall beside the door to keep out of the doorway and still soak up his enormous room, but a maiden came into his room and grabbed his arm and pull him toward her, his arm was pointed at her so he could punch or burn her or maybe they have sensual services in the palace. His adrenalin closely watched her wondering what she would do. ?Sir, please. My name is Daiyu, and you must leave.? He slowly took it in and replied ?Alright. May I ask why??


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 29, 2010)

Si-Shen had heard word from one of the soldiers of what had occurred at the other camp and made his way to his father's tent instantly.Once he arrived to his father's tent he barged in worse then Horo looking to his father ignoring his brother,"Father I take it you heard of what happened at the other camp?Allow me to go and check on things personally?!",he said excitedly.

With this Horo sat down across from his father,"Well dear brother we were just discussing someone to go and lead the forces,you may go in my place as you enjoy this pointless war more then I ever will.",Horo explained as he began to bend the water that his father was bending earlier.

Now realizing his brother was in the room he figured to acknowledge him at least,"Ahh,but of course brother you are to scared and "peaceful" for a man's war for OUR nation.Father allow me to go in his place...and thank you for the cub.",Si-Shen said with a smirk to his brother as he left the tent heading over to the other camp.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2010)

Daiyu led Rei anxiously through an empty passageway, careful to be as quiet as possible. Grabbing Rei by the wrist, she pulled him into an uncomfortably small alcove before lifting her lips to his ear. "Please sir, you are in great danger. The Queen...you must understand the kind of things that are happening." She looked up at Rei pleadingly. "Please, promise me you'll understand and won't judge her too harshly."


----------

